# First fish on the bassboss brainchild.



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

Well I finally went out and finished it. And it worked! I made a bulldawg vibe mix out of lexan and after finishing it yesterday it runs straight and catches bass! Now to start production  but here's pics. Its rough but it runs with a really tight wobble and it runs straight for that matter. So excited i finally successfully made a lure. Now to get professional tools and a band saw to make the cutting easier because i did it by hand. 

Sent from my XT1056 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

